# Old school wet bed



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

This one is old school and built like a tornado shelter...3/8" expanded, no ribs. You wonder why the old timers didn't run felt behind the lath if they weren't using ribbed...seems like a lot of mud to waste.

And certainly before the thinset era...they just made there own. 

The wet bed mix is the usual course sand type, I would would guess 4 to 1 or more, the setting layer, super thin with fine sand, I would guess 1 to 1 using white cement. 

Anybody know for sure the setting layer mix that was common back in the day...even this mud man can only speculate and there not many guys left to ask.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Why do you need to know what they used? Just for curiosity or are to trying to match existing for a repair?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Would it be any different than what was used for stucco? Scratch coat of fine sand and portland followed by a brown coat with the addition of lime.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I liked that bathroom. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Hate to admit it, but I recently tiled over a bathroom like that. It wasn't worth it, but there were time and money constraints to contend with.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

rescraft said:


> Why do you need to know what they used? Just for curiosity or are to trying to match existing for a repair?


Na, this is all getting ripped...i'm just curious.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Would it be any different than what was used for stucco? Scratch coat of fine sand and portland followed by a brown coat with the addition of lime.


Not too far off on the base, although, a courser sand would've been used in wet bed work. The setting bed is what I'm after...much thinner than even modern day thinsets and certainly capable of the job. Had to have been a superfine beach sand, some white Portland and a shot of lime...very rich mix. Wonder if they stuck any soap in it. 

All the old timers I ask never seem to have a definitive answer.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Hate to admit it, but I recently tiled over a bathroom like that. It wasn't worth it, but there were time and money constraints to contend with.


I'm surprised the floor didn't give way...this little bathroom is gonna weigh in heavy...like too heavy :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I liked that bathroom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Gotta appreciate the way they did showers back in the day...You know damn right well those guys had to be saying...."I wouldn't want to be the one who has to rip this sucker out 50 years from now"...and they'd be right.

This thing is a friggin' bomb shelter.

They do have some leaks associated with the shower, but I think it came from the valve. There's a lead pan in the shower...I'll be ripping that out tomorrow so we'll see.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> Not too far off on the base, although, a courser sand would've been used in wet bed work. The setting bed is what I'm after...much thinner than even modern day thinsets and certainly capable of the job. Had to have been a superfine beach sand, some white Portland and a shot of lime...very rich mix. Wonder if they stuck any soap in it.
> 
> All the old timers I ask never seem to have a definitive answer.


Could it be like the old fashion way of setting tiles where you use a portland slurry?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

What a pain in the arse tear out this is...Now I know why I kept putting this job off...to easy to do with family members :whistling

Every valve in this bathroom was rusted shut, I had to isolate the plumbing downstairs and sever ties so I didn't cause a flood if i cut into something.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

My folks have that style bathroom in NE Philly, especially the shower. Same craftsmanship. Thank goodness it's in white, and without that tight vanity alcove. Theirs was built/finished in 1967.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Could it be like the old fashion way of setting tiles where you use a portland slurry?


It could be and I've been told they used portland slurry. It does flash fast however so maybe a touch of lime and a thoroughly soaked surface and you could make some speed. 

I could almost believe there's no sand at all in it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> It could be and I've been told they used portland slurry. It does flash fast however so maybe a touch of lime and a thoroughly soaked surface and you could make some speed.
> 
> I could almost believe there's no sand at all in it.


I know with floors there was a method where you set em on a wet bed of mud by soaking the tiles, then sprinkling a light layer of portland on the mud bed. If I understand correctly if you set on a dry bed you still soak the tiles but slap on a portland slurry.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> My folks have that style bathroom in NE Philly, especially the shower. Same craftsmanship. Thank goodness it's in white, and without that tight vanity alcove. Theirs was built/finished in 1967.


We have it all over this area...and every time I take one on, I swear I'll never take another. The house has two more complete wet bed bathrooms bigger than this one. This is off to the side of the master bedroom. 

My own bathroom was all wet bed, albeit with a tub. The floor was 3"+ inches thick on cleated joists...It cracked right down the middle anyway once the weight cracked a doubled up floor joist. 

Little 5 x 7 bathrooms weigh in tons that's for sure.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

How many razor blades under the medicine cabinet?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> How many razor blades under the medicine cabinet?


:laughing: Too funny, but true...only about six on this one. 

The last one I did, there was millions I swear. I almost filled up a paint can that I use as a nail bucket.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Demo continued today on the floor and shower base...they simply nailed lath directly to the chit grade t&g using ring shank siding nails bent over to grab the lath. I'd say the total dry pack thickness equaled 1 1/2" to 2".

The shower base came up easy, relatively speaking being set on the lead pan, no mesh present and no pre-slope for the lead pan. The corners of the pan were dog ear folded to prevent a seam, but I'm still trying to find out the connection to the drum trap drain assembly. It certainly wasn't rolled in...seemed like it was cut flush. I'll find out once I pull the drain to see how it was done.

So this place is 68 years young and I will say the lead pan did in fact appear to be leaking. Some small spots of corrosion were found mixed in with chisel strikes from the removal process. I also believe the curb area was leaking as well as it had no protection...just the wet bed.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

It's been 4 days since anyone has used this shower and will say the base was damp with a light sheen of moisture sitting on the pan. No dust was raised removing it which was kinda nice. 

With no apparent weeps holes, I'd this pan was first wet in 1950 and has never fully dried since then :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

You ought to be a whupped puppy after all that. I wouldn't have the energy to take all those pics, let alone post them up the same day.


----------

